# NGD - Got the Guitjo



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Now, you go ahead and say it isn't a real guitar if you want, 'cause you're right. 

But it's a friggin' hoot! YEEEEHAWWWW! :rockon2:


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

We need some pics!


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

If I had any idea how, I would!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Something like this ?


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

That's it! Remo head and all. 

Slightly different headstock - almost Martin-esque. 

Lot's of fun, and pretty cheap at $250 brand new!

BTW - thanks for the mail xuthal.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Skndstry said:


> That's it! Remo head and all.
> 
> Slightly different headstock - almost Martin-esque.
> 
> ...


Where did you get it? Can you provide more info?

I guess its the banjo sound but with regular guitar tuning?


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's Neil Young time...


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Exactly Bagpipe. Same tuning as a guitar. Sounds like a banjo. Don't have to learn a whole new stringed instrument to play something new that sounds really different and fun. 

If you want the name of the guy I got it from, PM me. He might ship.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how much I'd actually use one, but they're fun to try out, and they do open some different possibilities--so more fun.
Good score.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice score! I've wanted a banjo or banjo esque instrument for a long time. Chicken Pickin' Fun!


----------

